# Biomedical Engineering, Tissue Engineering, Materials Engineering?



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Anyone? I'm interested in getting my PhD eventually in Biomedical engineering (Tissue Engineering), but first I'll be getting my masters (hopefully) in Polymer and Fiber Engineering (for the biomaterials aspect) after I get my bachelors in molecular biology. Anyone else studying any of these in school right now? How do you like it?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a B.S. in Bioengineering. I liked the program and the co-ops (required to do 3, one semester each), but I'm not using my degree right now. I became more interested in energy physics (minored in it) but my anxiety got in the way of being able to actively pursue a career by interviewing and being willing to move, etc. I like my job in web design but eventually I would like to get back into BioE. It's a growing field and there are always exciting new breakthroughs and technology so I think it's a good choice.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I was originally a Chemical Engineering major but my first semester of chemical engineering classes was so horrible (roommate troubles, adjusting to a new university, and course overload, along with social anxiety issues) that I ended up changing after an unsuccessulf semester. But now I wish I had just stuck with it. I think biochemical engineering is very good to get into right now too, so I'm hoping I can get into it. I would have loved to do co-op program that our school has (3 semesters of co-op like you did). I think it would have been a great experience. 

I'm hoping I can get accepted into a Polymer and Fiber Master's program; I wish I could do Chemical Engineering instead of Polymer and Fiber, but I am afraid that they will look at my transcript and see that I didn't do as well as I should have during that semester of chemical engineering classes. So I don't think chemical engineering is an option any more. But hopefully, the Polymer route will be just as good. 

What do you specialize in in BioE, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I changed from BME to CS. The first 2 years looked too boring.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I was originally a Chemical Engineering major but my first semester of chemical engineering classes was so horrible (roommate troubles, adjusting to a new university, and course overload, along with social anxiety issues) that I ended up changing after an unsuccessulf semester. But now I wish I had just stuck with it. I think biochemical engineering is very good to get into right now too, so I'm hoping I can get into it. I would have loved to do co-op program that our school has (3 semesters of co-op like you did). I think it would have been a great experience.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get accepted into a Polymer and Fiber Master's program; I wish I could do Chemical Engineering instead of Polymer and Fiber, but I am afraid that they will look at my transcript and see that I didn't do as well as I should have during that semester of chemical engineering classes. So I don't think chemical engineering is an option any more. But hopefully, the Polymer route will be just as good.
> 
> ...


It's hard to say that I really specialized in anything. There were really only two paths; one for pre-med and one for everything else, and I took the latter. During my final two years I was able to choose which classes I wanted to finish my degree, and out of those I would say I focused on drug delivery and fluid transport. My senior project was to try to improve Pfizer's theoretical drug concentration prediction formulas. It wasn't a typical senior project; Pfizer had actually asked my prof. to look into it and he passed it on to me. I actually was able to do it, but my physics classes had become much more interesting that year so I lost enthusiasm for BioE.


----------

